# Chargeur MacBook Pro



## Romuald T. (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais l'acquisition il y a quelques mois d'un MacBook Pro 15" de dernière génération. On m'a malheureusement volé le chargeur hier soir, dans une université. Au vu du prix de cet élément, j'aimerais avoir vos avis et conseils en la matière pour savoir si je suis réellement obligé de mettre 79 euros là-dedans... Des solutions au niveau des assurances ? Y a-t-il des recours possibles à n'importe quel niveau ou je suis réellement dans une impasse ?

Merci d'avance pour votre contribution et les précieux conseils que vous pourrez me donner ;-)


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2013)

j'en vends un neuf 55 euros ( aucune trace d'utilisation ) c'est un 60 watts pour MBP, regarde si c'est le méme ou si le 15 nécessite un 80 watts ? ou si tu peux quand meme mettre un 60 watts

Malheureusement , la garantie ne peut intervenir qu'en cas de mal fonction ou de défaut , l'entretiens est a ta charge.
Il y a une façon de plier les cables , il ne faut pas l'enrouler n'importe comment .


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2013)

Le 60W, c'est pour le 13".
C'est inadapté à un 15" (pas efficace, met des plombes à charger).

Pour l'assurance, je ne sais pas, faut voir si tu as assuré ta machine contre le vol et qu'est-ce qui s'applique en cas de vol du chargeur.

Perso, *je te conseille d'acheter un chargeur officiel* (79) plutôt qu'une contrefaçon comme on en trouve à moins de 20 si tu tiens à ta machine: http://www.buyincoins.com/new_en/de...r-magsafe-for-apple-macbook-product-2107.html

Après c'est toi qui vois...


Concernant la garantie (non applicable ici), Apple remplace sans sourciller un chargeur si la machine est sous garantie (ou AppleCare), juste à leur apporter, constater le dysfonctionnement et repartir avec un nouveau.


----------



## PDD (9 Février 2013)

J'ai un MB et un MBP, effectivement 60W pour le 13" et 80W pour le MBP15". J'utilise indifféremment l'un ou l'autre avec mes machines et c'est le 80W qui vient de rendre l'âme, le 60W va toujours bien après 5 ans...


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2013)

Comme le dis Ed72 , il y a des compatibles moins cher , mais ça peut etre la roulette russe,
j'ai eu du bol averc un modèle acheté sur amazon à 25 euros que j'utilise toujours.

Cependant , un 15 pouces coute la peau des fesses , est ce que ça vaut le coup de l'abimer avec un mauvais chargeur pour économiser 50 euros ? pas sur ....

Regarde du coté des occasions ? d'autres boutiques qui pourraient aussi faire de l'occasion et sinon c'est 89 euros un peu partout / Fnac / Apple store etc ...


----------



## padraig43 (10 Février 2013)

salut. va voir là :http://www.priceminister.com/s/chargeur+macbook . Dans les 20 E , c'est mieux, non ?

















*


----------



## edd72 (10 Février 2013)

padraig43 a dit:


> salut. va voir là :http://www.priceminister.com/s/chargeur+macbook . Dans les 20 E , c'est mieux, non ?



Non, ce sont des chargeurs indiqués comme "compatibles", ce sont les mêmes que ceux dont j'ai indiqué le lien plus haut à 16&#8364; frais ports compris , ça se voit bien sur la photo (en fait les mecs achètent ces chargeurs et grattent 4-5&#8364; en les revendant sur PM -l'acheteur se mange en plus 6-7&#8364; de frais de port-). 
Cela présente donc les mêmes risques... dans ce cas, autant aller réellement au moins cher et donc à la source.


----------



## kaos (10 Février 2013)

PARFAIT ! comment griller une carte mère pour 20 euros 

Voici un chargeur Aplle 85 Watts , reconditionné à *49 euros */ au moins c'est du Aplle 







http://www.bricomac.com/chargeur-magsafe-85w-pour-macbook-pro_14_5324.html


_PS : moi j'ai trouvé un iMoove (chargeur compatible sur amazon) j'ai eu du bol il marche super bien , mais quand on regarde les commentaires, certains ont eu des gros problèmes électriques ! carte mere morte, chargeur qui fume et qui brule au bout d'une semaine , donc c'est vraiment mieux de passer par de l'occasion . _


----------



## Romuald T. (12 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions ! 
Peut-être savez-vous de quelle manière on peut assurer ce genre de matériel, ordinateur compris ? Peut-être y a-t-il des tuyaux ? Des choses à faire attention ?


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2013)

Niveau assurance ? c'est a dire ? si un ami (pas de la famille ) abime ton mac vous pouvez faire jouer la responsabilité civile avec l'assurance habitation mais c'est tres long, je vais etre remboursé pour un topcase 160 euros pour un peu de biere sur le clavier, mais ça a pris plus de 4 mois.

Ensuite il y a une façon de rouler les câbles, ne pas les enrouler très serrés avec l&#8217;embout tendu, toujours en ronds, afin que les jonctions de part et d'autres ne soit pas tendus ce qui pourrait dechirer les fils, je te laisse mener ton enquête sur Google mais le bon sens sera plus utile 

Voilà comment moi je fais, c'est le chargeur acheté sur Amazon


----------



## pimousse42 (12 Février 2013)

Une cliente est venu me voir avec un macbook qui était chargé avec un chargeur de marque chinoise a 50 euro.
Le chargeur a détruit la batterie et a cramé le portable.
Fumé grise.

Parfois on fait des économie de bout de chandelle et le résultat est la destruction du matériel.

Pour le coup du chargeur de 60 w par rapport au 85.
le 15 pouce a une grosse carte graphique et un processeur plus gros, il consomme plus.
Si le portable a besoin de 80w pour fonctionner et faire charger la batterie, lui en donné 60 va avoir 2 conséquence possible.
- la destruction du chargeur.
-la destruction de la batterie car charger non correctement.

Après économiser 20 euro sur une machine à 2000 euro.


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2013)

Euh , ben non , utiliser un 60 watts sur un 15 n'aura aucune incidence sur le matériel , c'est uniquemet la qualité du courrant et sa stabilité qui sont mises en cause.

Utiliser un 60 watts sur un 15 est tout a fait possible , seul le chargement sera plus long.
c'est lampérage qui est important .

Le problème des trucs chinois est qu'ils n'ont pas le même contrôle qualité et ils délivrent un courrant irrégulier (pour certains ) j'ai un iMoove acheté sur amazon il y'a peut etre plus d'un an , et il tiens parfaitement la route, mais si j'avais eu le moindre signe inquiétant, il serait passé a la poubelle direct ! ( ex chauffe excéssive, recharge longue etc ... )

Si on surveille un peu, un chargeur explose pas comme ça non plus, il faut être extrêmement attentif.

Mais là je suis de mauvaise volonté car si j'avais eu un probléme  je n'aurais jamais avoué à L'apple store avoir utilisé un truc à 25 euros, j'aurais dis que ça venait de celui que je laisse chez moi, l'officiel d'Apple quoi ...


----------

